# What the heck, Pennsylvania hunters?!



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.fieldandstream.com/pa-votes-no-on-semiautomatic-rifles-for-big-game-hunting

Would you support this measure in Utah? I absolutely love my dad's Browning BAR in .300 win mag. His Remington 742 in .30-06 isn't necessarily the finest rifle out there, but I think they have a charming nostalgic look and feel to them. I have hunted with both, and took my first two elk with the Browning BAR. I see absolutely no good reason why these types of rifles shouldn't be allowed for big game hunting. What is really perplexing to me is that this move was supported by hunters!

Where in the world are these people getting their information from that say Pennsylvania is the last state in the nation to still allow hunting with semi-autos? Got to love our thoroughly researched, fact-checked news outlets!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you ask any person out there hunter or not what a semi-automatic rifle is and the first thing that they will tell you is that it is a AR-15, SKS, or a AK-47. If you also ask them what they can be used for and the first thing that they will say is that they are designed to kill people. They have no idea of them being able to be used for hunting big game. 

Now I highly doubt that I would take a SKS, or a Ak-47 on a deer hunt but I just might a AR-15.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I think Karl may have moved to PA.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ha, the boys from Missouri, Wisconsin, Michigan and Minnesota are gonna love this story.

They show a pic of the Browning BAR. That's funny, we called them jammin SOBs "one-shot wonders" back where I come from.

.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Being left handed it was easiest and most economical, having an affinity for Brownings, to buy BAR's to hunt with. I've probably put 3500 rds through my 270 without a jam. My .338 has only had a few hundred but it also has never had an issue. Put a lot of venison and elk on the table with them when I was younger. I now prefer to hunt with a bow but I still love both of those guns.


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

My first rifle deer was taken with a Russian SKS I bought for $99.00. Still had the bayonet on it. I had to aim six inches over and three inches low with those fixed sights. But it dropped that big whitetail doe in her tracks.

The next half dozen or so gun whitetails fell to my Rem 7400 in 30-06. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its Pennsylvania... You all are shocked these people voted against a semi auto gun?










They do make a great pie though... oh and jam.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

neverdrawn said:


> Being left handed it was easiest and most economical, having an affinity for Brownings, to buy BAR's to hunt with. I've probably put 3500 rds through my 270 without a jam. My .338 has only had a few hundred but it also has never had an issue. Put a lot of venison and elk on the table with them when I was younger. I now prefer to hunt with a bow but I still love both of those guns.


The semi-autos are super popular where I come from. Most are the Remingtons, the BARs probably 2nd most popular. Mine are heavy, especially the magnums. One of my best friends, now gone, used nothing but a BAR; antelope, deer, elk, black bear. He and I bought our .308 BARs at the same time, about 1977. His never failed to cycle; mine only liked certain brands of ammo. Later I reloaded with a small base die and it worked OK. As far as I know my friend never really cleaned his BAR. He would spray it down with WD40, that was it. good grief He would make fun of me and tell me my rifle was screwed up because I cleaned it too much. "You'll rooin' it" he'd say. 

My Safari Grade 7mm mag BAR jams enough that I just don't use it. It jammed new, out-of-the-box, again, with certain kinds of ammo.

I'm not too lucky with rifles so I'm gonna keep getting new and used ones until I find one that works. 

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*$99*



Christine said:


> My first rifle deer was taken with a Russian SKS I bought for $99.00. Still had the bayonet on it. I had to aim six inches over and three inches low with those fixed sights. But it dropped that big whitetail doe in her tracks.
> 
> The next half dozen or so gun whitetails fell to my Rem 7400 in 30-06.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Wow, I paid $1500 for a rifle that shoots 3" high and 6" over.

.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

It's the east. When I lived in New York, nearly all the deer hunting was archery or shotgun with slugs. I spent some time in PA and it will be interesting to see if the high powered rifle gets banned next.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> It's the east. When I lived in New York, nearly all the deer hunting was archery or shotgun with slugs. I spent some time in PA and it will be interesting to see if the high powered rifle gets banned next.


Yeah, there's fewer and fewer places to use high-powered rifles out east. People keep "urbanizing" the timber land, deer and bear country. There's getting to be a lot of houses, mini-farms, everywhere. A lot of the counties in Iowa and Wisconsin no longer allow centerfire rifles for deer. And then they want to pick on semi-autos for some reason.

With the new developments in deer slugs and shotgun barrels a 12 gauge shotgun's range is around 200 yards. I sight mine in at 150 yards (mostly because I use it for big game in Wyoming). Nearly all the deer where I come from in Illinois are shot at less than 50 yards. There are exceptions; deer out in open fields for example. So in many places a 12 gauge is fine.

A few years ago they harvested 181,000 deer in Illinois. We killed less than 40,000 deer in Wyoming the same year. So the shotguns are getting it done there.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Eastern deer hunting, looks kindof dangerous at the 5:20 mark and beyond.






-DallanC


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow. Almost like a jackrabbit hunt from my high school days. Except we refrained from the skyline shots.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Loke said:


> Except we refrained from the skyline shots.


Yup, thats what bugged me too... knowing they are shooting slugs or 00Buckshot on the skyline in rapid succession. Otherwise it looked like alot of fun.

-DallanC


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Reminded me of playing video games 20 years ago. Anybody else besides me play Doom back in the day?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I didn't like hunting shotgun hunts in iowa. the bottom two tiers of counties in iowa used to have a late rifle season for antlerless only. it was great. unlimited $12 otc doe tags from late jan to feb. ive heard they've since done away with it.


----------

